# 1.26.2015 Orange Beach



## Lynchmobb (Jan 13, 2015)

Great day at the beach. Arrived around 10am and left by 1pm.
Managed to catch 3 Redfish. Biggest around 35", 1 30" plus and believe it or not 1 at 15inches. Never usually catch the really small ones this time of year at the beach. Thought it was a Pomp or Whiting. 
Also caught a big ugly at 30plus inches. 
Needless to say great day of catching, but brought nothing home for dinner!

Caught them all on Pomp rigs w/ Fish Bytes and Peeled Shrimp.

This weekend should be great!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well done sir!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Rather be there than at work, not matte how gloomy the weather is!


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Glad to see someone out there getting it done, you have inspired me for the weekend!


----------



## Lynchmobb (Jan 13, 2015)

This weekend should be great, warming up to around 70ish. Maybe even catch some POMPS?
See ya out there.....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice catch . 
You kind of look like Luke Bryan


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! A shame that they weren't in the slot.


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

how far were you casting?


----------



## jc9812 (Jun 15, 2015)

Awesome job. I'll be arriving in Gulf shores about this time next week with 6 other guys for an extended Surf fishing weekend. That is encouraging to see you bringing in some good fish.

I have some fish bytes, what flavor were you using? And how far off the beach did you catch them?

Thanks,
J Cole


----------

